# Buddy fell in the canal!!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Why does everything happen to Buddy the poor thing!!

Thank god i had his harness and a long line on him i was able to pull him out.
He looks like a drown rat and he stinks!!!
Ive left him in his soft crate to dry off and have a sleep(poor boy is knackered!)
Yet another bath time for him when he wakes up!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Buddy! Thank goodness you had the harness on him! That must have been quite a shock for the poor little fella!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG Buddy is having a baptism of fire to the big wide world!!!!! Poor you.......your nerves won't stand for much more Glad he is ok


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Buddy. Give him lots of cuddles when he dries off and is less stinky


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Who was more shocked , you or Buddy? Hope you are both OK now.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh no, poor Buddy. I must admit that we don't tend to walk along the canal much, even though it's 3 minutes walk from our front door. Biscuit is fascinated by the ducks and swans and desperately wants to join them in the water  Also lots of people on bikes which you don't hear coming until they are right behind you. Biscuit always has to do a kangaroo leap at any bike she sees, so all in all not the most relaxing of places to walk for us! Hope he feels better after a sleep and a bath and I think you need to have a lie down - too much stress for one morning. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Buddy, Buddy, Buddy! Lol

Rufus also fell in the canal twice as a young pup and went right under! Boy do their coats hold water don't they! Can't quite remember who got more wet - me hauling him out or Rufus having fallen in! We so have to meet up at some point Donna. Rufus and Buddy are so similar other than age!

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Buddy, you silly billy! Lots of :hug: from your mum and you'll feel better soon.

Love Obi x

p.s. I fell in a lake by accident and my mum had to haul me out by my collar....but i was fine..just make sure mum keeps an eye on your ears for infection from the water.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor Buddy! Keep an eye on his ears, as I remember that Mez's Harley got a bad ear infection from doing exactly the same thing


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone ,Buddys all lovely and clean again yum! Mind you i look like i need a bath now .
Thanks for the tip about the ears will do.
Nearly all the public footpaths around here run beside the canal worse luck! I had just put him back on the lead before it happened thank god.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Buddyyyyy .... Donna you need Simon to write "The adventures of Buddy"  He certainly is packing it all in. The canal is only a few minutes from us and Im a nervous wreck... it worse than being near water with little kids, you're just so aware of them not being able to get out.... so glad you did nt have to get in x x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Buddy, you poor little pup! I'm so glad he is ok, and that he is now smelling better! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a shock for Buddy ... and for you! Glad he is smelling sweetly again. Lots of cuddles for Buddy and a large glass of wine for Mummy! x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Poor Buddy and those canals are so smelly yuk!

My sister and her family live on a narrowboat with a dog and cat and so falling in is a regular occurance for them - not a pleasant experience!!!

Can understand why you avoid them with a puppy


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

I love reading about Buddys latest prank. I think he would make the good subject of a childrens book." Buddys Adventures".


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> you need Simon to write "The adventures of Buddy"





> I love reading about Buddys latest prank. I think he would make the good subject of a childrens book." Buddys Adventures"


Are you there Simon - Buddy could be Poppy's mischievous little friend - ooh, please get writing ......


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry Donna, in my excitement I forgot about poor Buddy's traumatic event! Glad he's ok, what's today's adventure?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha thanks guys hopefully no more events today!!!

Who is this Simon and his books your all talking about???


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh Buddy boy!!!!! What are you doing to your mummy!!!! Glad he is smelling sweet now Donna you poor thing all this worry must be sending you to a large glass of vino each night Must say walking near a canal would scare me a little with gutsy Pixie too! I can feel a 'youve been framed 'moment at some point ....lol xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Simon with little Poppy... cant think of his user name... is it Salfordnurse.. something on those lines... lol probably way off x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

No, that's it Karen. Donna - he is a very talented artist, and has plans to do books of Poppy's adventures. One of the threads from a few months ago has a drawing of Poppy he did


----------

